# Numbers station?



## Favara

Tonight, a user on another forum (Racó Català) reported hearing "a strange voice" randomly through some cheap speakers. He uploaded it, but nobody has been able to understand the repeating message. We thought it sounded alot like English, but the only English-speaking (American) member in the forum says he can't understand it (although it could be some BrE dialect).
Here it is: http://soundcloud.com/allotgroc/psicofonia-pc2

Sounds to me like it might be one of those "numbers stations", as we're not that far from the military operations in Lybia - the messages were received in Majorca.
So, can anybody here identify the language? I'd say it's English, but distorted by the low quality of the (accidental) equipment.


----------



## Havfruen

Sorry I can't make out any English.


----------



## L'irlandais

Hello,
Perhaps it was "*QRN*" which was said, meaning "_static_"  Source :   (*Citizen Band*) amateur radio


----------



## Adge

Doesn't sound like English to me either.  Sorry.


----------



## Forero

It does sound like English, the first bit sounds like the end of "testing", in the background, and the last bit sounds like something that ends in "-oring", "-ory", or "-oria". Then the whole thing repeats, including the noise. The "or" part almost has to be English, probably American English.


----------



## bzu

It definitely sounds like British English to me. It seems like he is reading out some kind of code, so it might not make any sense even if we knew what he was saying. The very last part sounds to me like "eight four eight".


----------



## Havfruen

I now think the speaker sounds like he has a British accent. 
I hear "testing" and then maybe some numbers. 

could be one of these:
two four eight, eight four eight
two forty, eight forty


----------



## Forero

It really sounds to me more like a NASA accent than a British one. I hear the "eight four eight" now, but the _r_ clearly belongs to the syllable with the _o_ and the _t_s are unreleased and are not glottal stops.


----------

